# All dialects: to beg



## Grapez

How would one say "to beg"?

As in "he begged her to accompany him"


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Egyptian:

he begged her = كان عايز يبوس إيديها = كان بيتوسل إليها = كان بيترجاها

I beg you = أبوس إيدك = أتوسل إليك = أرجوك


----------



## cherine

We also have the verb اتحايل على (et7aayel 3ala) which is not as strong as باس إيد .


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanese dialect: ترجّى
ترجّاها لتروح معو


----------



## elroy

barkoosh said:


> Lebanese dialect: ترجّى
> ترجّاها لتروح معو


 We use the same verb in Palestinian, but without لـ:

ترجاها تروح معو


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we say

he begs me: يهجم علي


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisia we say
> 
> he begs me: يهجم علي



You made my day ya Si tounsi .

In Morocco, we use رغب I think. He begs me: يرغبني


cherine said:


> We also have the verb اتحايل على (et7aayel 3ala) which is not as strong as باس إيد .



I've heard once an Egyptian saying أبوس كعب وذنك. Is it common?


----------



## cherine

LOL no, but the absurdity of it (kissing someone's earlobe*) reflects how jokingly desperate the person who said it was

* كعب الوِدْن isn't even the word for earlobe, he seemed to have replaced reglak with wednak for comic effect.


----------



## Hemza

That's what I also thought xD. كعب and وذن sounded odd together but I figured it might be an expression and to rend it funny.


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisia we say
> 
> he begs me: يهجم علي


Really? In what part of the country is this used? I'm not that young and I never, ever heard this.
The one I know is يلحلح بفلان and it is used north and south, east and west... In Tunis when they want to be emphatic they say يلحلح ويزڤدح but I suppose the second verb is there just for the rhyme.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> اتحايل على (et7aayel 3ala)


 Wow, this means "beg" and not "deceive"?


----------



## tounsi51

djara said:


> Really? In what part of the country is this used? I'm not that young and I never, ever heard this.
> The one I know is يلحلح بفلان and it is used north and south, east and west... In Tunis when they want to be emphatic they say يلحلح ويزڤدح but I suppose the second verb is there just for the rhyme.



yes at least in Bizerte, we say "yehjem 3aleya bech"


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> Really? In what part of the country is this used?





elroy said:


> Wow, this means "beg" and not "deceive"?



What a thread full of surprises


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> What a thread full of surprises


 Indeed!

Three of the verbs suggested so far sound totally bizarre to a Palestinian in this context because they have totally different meanings in Palestinian Arabic!

تحايل على (Egyptian) = "to deceive" 
هجم على (Tunisian) = "to attack"
رغب (Moroccan) = "to desire"


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria: يحلّل في.


----------



## elroy

Yet another surprising one!  يحلّل is "to analyze" in Palestinian.


----------



## tounsi51

In my parents city of Bizerte we do use "هجم" for insisting/begging

In Tunis هجم do means "to attack" as in PA


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunis هجم do means "to attack" as in PA


As well as in the rest of Tunisia, except Bizerte it seems!


----------



## tounsi51

djara said:


> As well as in the rest of Tunisia, except Bizerte it seems!



haha yeah! I asked about yla7la7, both are used in Bizerte actually but yehjem is more used than the other one

Maybe for attack we use "yosdom"


----------



## djara

elroy said:


> Yet another surprising one!


Here's another interesting Tunisian verb for to beg: قَرَّق بفلان (qarraq bi fulaan)
This seems to be one of those concepts in Arabic that have given rise to huge diversity in dialects (as is the case with كثير)


----------



## cherine

cherine said:


> We also have the verb اتحايل على (et7aayel 3ala) which is not as strong as باس إيد .





elroy said:


> Wow, this means "beg" and not "deceive"?


 Yes, it's different from اِحْتال (to deceive). And the two verbs have two different maSdars:
اِتْحَايل - مُحايْلَة/مِحَايلة
اِحْتال - اِحْتِيال



elroy said:


> Three of the verbs suggested so far sound totally bizarre to a Palestinian in this context because they have totally different meanings in Palestinian Arabic!
> تحايل على (Egyptian) = "to deceive"
> هجم على (Tunisian) = "to attack"
> رغب (Moroccan) = "to desire"


 The هجم could create some funny misunderstandings.
رغب I think it's raghghaba and not raghaba, in which case it's close to the meaning in fuS7a رَغَّب = حَبَّبَ to make something look desirable, to create desire/penchant for something.


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> The هجم could create some funny misunderstandings.



And it is not the only word .



> رغب I think it's raghghaba and not raghaba, in which case it's close to the meaning in fuS7a رَغَّب = حَبَّبَ to make something look desirable, to create desire/penchant for something.



Exactly . It's with a shadda but I couldn't write it with the keyboard I had.


----------



## elroy

I thought it might be رغّب, but that's still a totally different meaning from "beg," isn't it? 

Yes, I realize احتال and تحايل are different verbs, but in Palestinian Arabic they have the same core meaning, so this one could definitely cause confusion as well!  احتال عليه means "he (successfully) deceived him," whereas تحايل عليه means "he did deceptive things to him" or "he tried to deceive him." 

Basically, all these verbs - احتال، رغّب، هجم، حلّل only have their MSA meanings in PA. 


tounsi51 said:


> yla7la7


 This is another funny one.   In Palestinian Arabic يلحلح means "to rinse off" or "to make someone savvy." 

I'm glad I resurrected this thread.  I had no idea there were so many ways to say this across dialects - and so many false friends!


----------



## djara

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic يلحلح means "to rinse off"


In some Tunisian cities weddings include a ceremony called تلحليح where the bride's feet are washed/rinsed in the sea or, at least, with sea water.


----------



## Hemza

barkoosh said:


> Lebanese dialect: ترجّى


Also used in Morocco (I don't know why I only noticed your message know). Is this one used in Algeria and Tunisia?

There is another way to say "I beg you" but I can't find the link with the verb in فصحى. I don't even know if it's supposed to be أنا مزوّق or أنا مزاوق (it seems to always be pronounced with a hard g sound hence I suppose it's basically a ق but given Moroccan phonology, it could be a ج). I can't find any link with the verb زوق or زوج. Any help? @fenakhay @I.K.S. ?


----------



## I.K.S.

@Hemza 
All i can say about the word is it's original meaning is different and bears a deep cultural capacity, Historically المزاوگ is someone who's seeking refuge and protection from an enemy or a danger that's chasing him or after committing a crime against an individual or a tribe, so he would usually seek protection by taking sanctuary in a mausoleum of some ''saints'' or from a strong tribe etc...


----------



## Hemza

Ok I see! I remember some of my cousins (when still little) begging for mercy to my uncle when he was angry against them  and they seemed to implore him to spare them (belt/flip flops/بلغة were here hahaha).


----------

